# NHS, Algarve, or Lisbon area for surgery?



## Nick-San (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I'm new on here, so go easy please!

Does anyone have experience to share concerning whether it is best to have a surgical operation in the Algarve (west / central), in the general Lisbon area (inc Setubal and the Silver Coast), or back in the UK? All in the relevant country's public health system of course.

TIA,

Nick.


----------

